# الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  !!!!!



## kajo (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*ساعات فى بعض علاقات الحب نلاقى نفسنا جينا عند النص ووقفنا مش قادرين نكمل وزهقنا وخلاص بنتلكك لبعض وده بيرجعله اسباب كتير اوى بس انا النهاردة جبت الحاجة الغامضة شوية وهى الاحتياج للحب نشوف الفرق الاول

((((((((الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب))))))))


الحب
شعور جميل بيتولد بين شخصين من غير اتفاق مشاعر بتطلع بالتبادل بتاخد وبتدى ومن غير ما تحسب انت اديت ايه واخدت ايه 

القلب فيه مضخة بتضخ الحب لجميع اجزاء الجسم مع الدم عقلك بيفكر فيه /عينك دايما عليه/ شفايفك دايما تنطق باسمه/ رجليك دايما تروح للمكان اللى هو فيه 

مشاعر جميلة بتطلع من غير قصد ومن غير ما تتحسب ومن غير حتى ما تصرحله انك بتحبه

مشاعر رقيقة لعلاقة بريئة بعيدة عن المصالح والمجاملة والروتين 

الحاجة الوحيدة اللى تحس فيها انك على طبيعتك وبحريتك وبتعيش اسعد لحظات حياتك



الاحتياج للحب

شعور بيحسه الانسان الوحيد ويمكن يكون عايش مع ناس بس مش حاسين بيه او مش حواليه 

بيحس انه محتاج لقلب يشاركه همومه والامه ووحدته اوقات فرحه يديله حنان وحب وعطاء ولك ..............

ربما بعد ما ياخد ويحس بكل اللى كان فاقده ميبقاش محتاج للقلب ده فى اى شئ ودى مش خيانة او جحود دى غلطة ابتدت من الاول الطرفين ملهمش ذنب فيها 

هو حس باحتياج لحب وحنان ولقاه ف انسان من غير ما يتاكد اذا كان بيحبه ذاته او لا 

كتير مننا بيغلط اوى وبيخلط الامور ببعضها ومش بيتاكد من مشاعره ويندفع لدخول فى تجربة وهو مش مدرك انى دى مسؤلية كبيرة اوى مش مجرد كلمتين حب وخلاص



ومن هنا جه الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب


كتير مننا بيحس ان بابا وماما واخواتى مش سالين فيا 

اصحابى كل اللى طالع عليهم الهزار مش بيتكلموا جد ابدا كل اما احكى لحد على حاجة يتريق ويهرج 

طيب هو ده معناه انك تربط نفسك بعلاقة انت مش واثق من مشاعرك فيها 

يا سيدى عارفين انك قرفان من الدنيا وعاوز حد تحط راسك على كتفه(معنويا فقط )وتشكيله همومك

بس مش كدا 



اوعى تورط او تروطى نفسك فى حاجة انتى مش قدها اتاكد من نفسك الاول قبل ما تربط حياة شخص بيك

محتاج لحب دور فيه على اللى حواليك اكيد فى ناس بتسال عليك جرب تحكى لحد بلاش اصحابك

اخواتك ياأخي اهلك حتى 



دور على الحب فى اخواتك فى مامتك فى باباك اكيد لو انت حتى بدات هما كان هيبادولك نفس الشعور

اسال على الناس هيسالوا عليك 

ومتقربش لعلاقة حب الا لو 

كنت واثق ومتاكد من مشاعرك

ويارب اكون وضحت حاجة محدش كان واخد باله منها
وياريييييييييييييييت ياجاعه نفرق بين الحب ..........................والاحتياج ليه*​


----------



## fullaty (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  !!!!!*

*صح جداااا يا كاجو لانك بتربط معاك حد مش بتتربط لوحدك تعرف تفك لوحدك وخلصت لا انت بتربط معاك حد وممكن تسيبه متبهدل بعد انت ما ارتحت وحسيت بالحب اللى كنت مفتقده من غير ما تحب بجد

ميرسى يا كاجو على الموضوع وياريت الكل يخلى باله انه بيجرح حد معاه*


----------



## kajo (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  !!!!!*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> *صح جداااا يا كاجو لانك بتربط معاك حد مش بتتربط لوحدك تعرف تفك لوحدك وخلصت لا انت بتربط معاك حد وممكن تسيبه متبهدل بعد انت ما ارتحت وحسيت بالحب اللى كنت مفتقده من غير ما تحب بجد
> 
> ميرسى يا كاجو على الموضوع وياريت الكل يخلى باله انه بيجرح حد معاه*




ميرسى يا فيبى على مرورك الجميل 

وتعليقك الاجمل


----------



## veansea (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  !!!!!*

صح يا كاجو عندك  حق
ياريت الكل ياخد باله وميستعجلش
فى الحكم على حد


----------



## kajo (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  !!!!!*



veansea قال:


> صح يا كاجو عندك  حق
> ياريت الكل ياخد باله وميستعجلش
> فى الحكم على حد




شكرا فينو على ردك الجميل ده


----------



## tina_tina (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  !!!!!*

جميل اوى ياكاجو
كلام مظبوط
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## kajo (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  !!!!!*



tina_tina قال:


> جميل اوى ياكاجو
> كلام مظبوط
> شكرا لتعبك





ميرسى يا تينا على مرورك الجميل

والرقيق ده


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  !!!!!*

جميل يا كاجو بجد........موضوع رائع .......ميرسى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## kajo (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  !!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> جميل يا كاجو بجد........موضوع رائع .......ميرسى وربنا يباركك .



ميرسى يا دونا على مرورك الجميل ده


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 فبراير 2008)

*الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*

الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج
فى بعض علاقات الحب نلاقى نفسنا جينا عند النص ووقفنا مش قادرين نكمل وزهقنا وخلاص بنتلكك لبعض وده بيرجعله اسباب كتير اوى بس انا النهاردة جبت الحاجة الغامضة شوية وهى الاحتياج للحب نشوف الفرق الاول

الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب

الحب

شعور جميل بيتولد بين شخصين من غير اتفاق مشاعر بتطلع بالتبادل بتاخد وبتدى ومن غير ما تحسب انت اديت ايه واخدت ايه 

القلب فيه مضخة بتضخ الحب لجميع اجزاء الجسم مع الدم عقلك بيفكر فيه /عينك دايما عليه/ شفايفك دايما تنطق باسمه/ رجليك دايما تروح للمكان اللى هو فيه 

مشاعر جميلة بتطلع من غير قصد ومن غير ما تتحسب ومن غير حتى ما تصرحله انك بتحبه

مشاعر رقيقة لعلاقة بريئة بعيدة عن المصالح والمجاملة والروتين 

الحاجة الوحيدة اللى تحس فيها انك على طبيعتك وبحريتك وبتعيش اسعد لحظات حياتك

الاحتياج للحب:

شعور بيحسه الانسان الوحيد ويمكن يكون عايش مع ناس بس مش حاسين بيه او مش حواليه 

بيحس انه محتاج لقلب يشاركه همومه والامه ووحدته اوقات فرحه يديله حنان وحب وعطاء ولكن ............ ..واه من قسوتها لكن

ربما بعد ما ياخد ويحس بكل اللى كان فاقده ميبقاش محتاج للقلب ده فى اى شئ ودى مش خيانة او جحود دى غلطة ابتدت من الاول الطرفين ملهمش ذنب فيها 

هو حس باحتياج لحب وحنان ولقاه ف انسان من غير ما يتاكد اذا كان بيحبه ذاته او لا 

كتير مننا بيغلط اوى وبيخلط الامور ببعضها ومش بيتاكد من مشاعره ويندفع لدخول فى تجربة وهو مش مدرك انى دى مسؤلية كبيرة اوى مش مجرد كلمتين حب وخلاص

ومن هنا جه الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب

كتير مننا بيحس ان بابا وماما واخواتى مش سئالين فينا 

اصحابى كل اللى طالع عليهم الهزار مش بيتكلموا جد ابدا كل اما احكى لحد على حاجة يتريق ويهرج 

طيب هو ده معناه انك تربط نفسك بعلاقة انت مش واثق من مشاعرك فيها 

يا سيدى عارفين انك قرفان من الدنيا وعاوز حد تحط راسك على كتفه(معنويا فقط )وتشكيله همومك

بس مش كدا 

يا اخى ......... يا اختى 

اوعى تورط او تورطى نفسك فى حاجة انتى مش قدها اتاكد من نفسك الاول قبل ما تربط حياة شخص بيك

محتاج لحب دور فيه على اللى حواليك اكيد فى ناس بتسال عليك جرب تحكى لحد بلاش اصحابك

اهلك حتى 

عجبتنى جدا اغنية بتاعة مسلسل بتقول (ولاحد يشيل عنك همك الا اللى دمه من دمك)

دور على الحب فى اخواتك فى مامتك فى باباك اكيد لاو انت حتى بدات هما كان هيبادولك نفس الشعور

اسال على الناس هيسالوا عليك 

ومتقربش لعلاقة حب الا لو ............ . 

كنت واثق ومتاكد من مشاعرك​​


----------



## MarMar2004 (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*

بجد موضوع رائع جدا يا كوكو ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*



MarMar2004 قال:


> بجد موضوع رائع جدا يا كوكو ربنا يبارك حياتك



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا يامرمر على مروووووووووووووورك ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*

*موضوع رائع يا كوكو مان بس للاسف حتي الحب بقي يتغيير بسبب ظروف الحياه والضغوط الكتيره فيها*
*ربنا يستر بقي*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا كوكو مان بس للاسف حتي الحب بقي يتغيير بسبب ظروف الحياه والضغوط الكتيره فيها*
> *ربنا يستر بقي*​



فعلا عندك حق 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى كتير على مروووووووووووووورك​​


----------



## amad_almalk (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*

موضوع جميل ياكوكو 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*



amad_almalk قال:


> موضوع جميل ياكوكو
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك



مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووووورك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*

اسال على الناس هيسالوا عليك 

ومتقربش لعلاقة حب الا لو ............ . 

كنت واثق ومتاكد من مشاعرك
فعلا كلام مظبوط جدااااااا يا كوكو مان ......ميررررررررسى وربنا يباركك  .


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*



Dona Nabil قال:


> اسال على الناس هيسالوا عليك
> 
> ومتقربش لعلاقة حب الا لو ............ .
> 
> ...



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا يادونا على مروووووووووورك 
نورتى الموضوع​​


----------



## فونتالولو (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*

:yahoo:سلام رب المجد
الموضوع حلو اوي تعيش ايدك بجد انا بحب الموضيع دي اوي  
انا كنت وعشت التجربه دي بجد وارتبط بحد بس حسيت تجه باني مش متقبله بس بعد فتره طويله
وصلت  علشان الموضوع يتفرقششششششش
بس هو فعلا مش حب هو احساس بالاهتمام بس
بجد شكرا موت علي الموضوع روعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*



فونتالولو قال:


> :yahoo:سلام رب المجد
> الموضوع حلو اوي تعيش ايدك بجد انا بحب الموضيع دي اوي
> انا كنت وعشت التجربه دي بجد وارتبط بحد بس حسيت تجه باني مش متقبله بس بعد فتره طويله
> وصلت علشان الموضوع يتفرقششششششش
> ...


 

مرسىىىىىىى جدا على مرووورك الجميل​​​
نورتى الموضوع ياباشا ​


----------



## iam_with_you (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*

مرسى جدا على موضوعك يا جميل


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*

مرسىىىىى على مروووورك 
وأحيائك للموضوع من جديد 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## ana-semon (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*

الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج
فى بعض علاقات الحب نلاقى نفسنا جينا عند النص ووقفنا مش قادرين نكمل وزهقنا وخلاص بنتلكك لبعض وده بيرجعله اسباب كتير اوى بس انا النهاردة جبت الحاجة الغامضة شوية وهى الاحتياج للحب نشوف الفرق الاول

الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب

الحب

شعور جميل بيتولد بين شخصين من غير اتفاق مشاعر بتطلع بالتبادل بتاخد وبتدى ومن غير ما تحسب انت اديت ايه واخدت ايه

القلب فيه مضخة بتضخ الحب لجميع اجزاء الجسم مع الدم عقلك بيفكر فيه /عينك دايما عليه/ شفايفك دايما تنطق باسمه/ رجليك دايما تروح للمكان اللى هو فيه

مشاعر جميلة بتطلع من غير قصد ومن غير ما تتحسب ومن غير حتى ما تصرحله انك بتحبه

مشاعر رقيقة لعلاقة بريئة بعيدة عن المصالح والمجاملة والروتين

الحاجة الوحيدة اللى تحس فيها انك على طبيعتك وبحريتك وبتعيش اسعد لحظات حياتك

الاحتياج للحب:

شعور بيحسه الانسان الوحيد ويمكن يكون عايش مع ناس بس مش حاسين بيه او مش حواليه

بيحس انه محتاج لقلب يشاركه همومه والامه ووحدته اوقات فرحه يديله حنان وحب وعطاء ولكن ............ ..واه من قسوتها لكن

ربما بعد ما ياخد ويحس بكل اللى كان فاقده ميبقاش محتاج للقلب ده فى اى شئ ودى مش خيانة او جحود دى غلطة ابتدت من الاول الطرفين ملهمش ذنب فيها

هو حس باحتياج لحب وحنان ولقاه ف انسان من غير ما يتاكد اذا كان بيحبه ذاته او لا

كتير مننا بيغلط اوى وبيخلط الامور ببعضها ومش بيتاكد من مشاعره ويندفع لدخول فى تجربة وهو مش مدرك انى دى مسؤلية كبيرة اوى مش مجرد كلمتين حب وخلاص

ومن هنا جه الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب

كتير مننا بيحس ان بابا وماما واخواتى مش سئالين فينا

اصحابى كل اللى طالع عليهم الهزار مش بيتكلموا جد ابدا كل اما احكى لحد على حاجة يتريق ويهرج

طيب هو ده معناه انك تربط نفسك بعلاقة انت مش واثق من مشاعرك فيها

يا سيدى عارفين انك قرفان من الدنيا وعاوز حد تحط راسك على كتفه(معنويا فقط )وتشكيله همومك

بس مش كدا

يا اخى ......... يا اختى

اوعى تورط او تورطى نفسك فى حاجة انتى مش قدها اتاكد من نفسك الاول قبل ما تربط حياة شخص بيك

محتاج لحب دور فيه على اللى حواليك اكيد فى ناس بتسال عليك جرب تحكى لحد بلاش اصحابك

اهلك حتى

عجبتنى جدا اغنية بتاعة مسلسل بتقول (ولاحد يشيل عنك همك الا اللى دمه من دمك)

دور على الحب فى اخواتك فى مامتك فى باباك اكيد لاو انت حتى بدات هما كان هيبادولك نفس الشعور

اسال على الناس هيسالوا عليك

ومتقربش لعلاقة حب الا لو ............ .

كنت واثق ومتاكد من مشاعرك

منقووووووووووول​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*

 موضوع جميل جدا

تسلم أيدك

مميز جدا

شكرا


----------



## وليم تل (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*

شكرا ا نا سيمون
على المقارنة الاكثر من رائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*



موضوع رائع جداااا يا انا سيمون

فالحب والمحبة اساس في حياتنا

فلو علمنا كيف نحب بالطريقة الصحيحة

سنسعد ونسعد الاخرين

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*

موضوع جميييل
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال
تسلم ايدك 
ميررررررررسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*

*مقارنة جميلة جدا وصحيحة 
شكرا عالموضوع​*


----------



## shery_pro (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*

*مقارنة فى منتهى الروعة وياريت اى حد قبل مايدخل فى علاقة يبقى عارف الكلام دة بدل مايظلم اللى معاة لان الجرح وقتها بيبقى صعب جدا وممكن ناس تضيع حياتها علشان حد مكنش واثق من كلامة فى الاول
ربنا يباركك موضوع فعلا مميز*


----------



## جورج فايق (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*

رائع جدا جدا جدا وده بيحصل غالبا للناس اللى حياتهم شغل فى شغل ولما يقرروا يتجوزوا بيخبطوا لانهم محتاجين للحب مش واقعين فى الحب اسال مجرب


----------



## ana-semon (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*



النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> تسلم أيدك
> 
> ...


----------



## ارووجة (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*

موضوع حلو كتير
ربنا يباركك


----------



## bent yasoo3 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*

موضوع جميـل .. تسلم يدينك


----------



## yousteka (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*

موضوع بجد اكتر من رائع يا انا سيمون

مفيد جدا وواقعى 

ميرسي خالص على الموضوع ياقمر

ربنا معاكى دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك

واحلى تقييم لاحلى بنوتة​


----------



## ana-semon (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا ا نا سيمون
> على المقارنة الاكثر من رائعة
> ودمتى بود​



ميرسي يل وليم
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ana-semon (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا انا سيمون
> 
> فالحب والمحبة اساس في حياتنا
> 
> ...


ميرسي يا كليم
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ana-semon (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> موضوع جميييل
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميرسي يا قمر
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ana-semon (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الجمال
> تسلم ايدك
> ميررررررررسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميرسي يا كوكو باشا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ana-semon (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*



rana1981 قال:


> *مقارنة جميلة جدا وصحيحة
> شكرا عالموضوع​*



ميرسي يا رنا
نورتي االموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ana-semon (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*



shery_pro قال:


> *مقارنة فى منتهى الروعة وياريت اى حد قبل مايدخل فى علاقة يبقى عارف الكلام دة بدل مايظلم اللى معاة لان الجرح وقتها بيبقى صعب جدا وممكن ناس تضيع حياتها علشان حد مكنش واثق من كلامة فى الاول
> ربنا يباركك موضوع فعلا مميز*



ميرسي يا قمر
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ana-semon (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*



جورج فايق قال:


> رائع جدا جدا جدا وده بيحصل غالبا للناس اللى حياتهم شغل فى شغل ولما يقرروا يتجوزوا بيخبطوا لانهم محتاجين للحب مش واقعين فى الحب اسال مجرب



ميرسي يا جورج
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ana-semon (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*



جيسي موون قال:


> موضوع جميـل .. تسلم يدينك



ميرسي يا جيسي
لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ana-semon (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*



ارووجة قال:


> موضوع حلو كتير
> ربنا يباركك



ميرسي يا ارووجة
نورتي الموضوع يا قمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ana-semon (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*



yousteka قال:


> موضوع بجد اكتر من رائع يا انا سيمون
> 
> مفيد جدا وواقعى
> 
> ...



ميرسي اوي يا قمر
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## eriny roro (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*الحب والاحتياج للحب......*

 
الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب

الحب

شعور جميل بيتولد بين شخصين من غير اتفاق مشاعر بتطلع بالتبادل بتاخد وبتدى ومن غير ما تحسب انت اديت ايه واخدت ايه

القلب
فيه مضخة بتضخ الحب لجميع اجزاء الجسم مع الدم عقلك بيفكر فيه /عينك دايما
عليه/ شفايفك دايما تنطق باسمه/ رجليك دايما تروح للمكان اللى هو فيه

مشاعر جميلة بتطلع من غير قصد ومن غير ما تتحسب ومن غير حتى ما تصرحله انك بتحبه

مشاعر رقيقة لعلاقة بريئة بعيدة عن المصالح والمجاملة والروتين

الحاجة الوحيدة اللى تحس فيها انك على طبيعتك وبحريتك وبتعيش اسعد لحظات حياتك

الاحتياج للحب:

شعور بيحسه الانسان الوحيد ويمكن يكون عايش مع ناس بس مش حاسين بيه او مش حواليه

بيحس انه محتاج لقلب يشاركه همومه والامه ووحدته اوقات فرحه يديله حنان وحب وعطاء ولكن ............ ..واه من قسوتها لكن

ربما
بعد ما ياخد ويحس بكل اللى كان فاقده ميبقاش محتاج للقلب ده فى اى شئ ودى
مش خيانة او جحود دى غلطة ابتدت من الاول الطرفين ملهمش ذنب فيها

هو حس باحتياج لحب وحنان ولقاه ف انسان من غير ما يتاكد اذا كان بيحبه ذاته او لا
كتير
مننا بيغلط اوى وبيخلط الامور ببعضها ومش بيتاكد من مشاعره ويندفع لدخول
فى تجربة وهو مش مدرك انى دى مسؤلية كبيرة اوى مش مجرد كلمتين حب وخلاص

ومن هنا جه الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب

كتير مننا بيحس ان بابا وماما واخواتى مش سئالين فينا

اصحابى كل اللى طالع عليهم الهزار مش بيتكلموا جد ابدا كل اما احكى لحد على حاجة يتريق ويهرج

طيب هو ده معناه انك تربط نفسك بعلاقة انت مش واثق من مشاعرك فيها

يا سيدى عارفين انك قرفان من الدنيا وعاوز حد تحط راسك على كتفه(معنويا فقط )وتشكيله همومك

بس مش كدا
يا اخى ......... يا اختى

اوعى تورط او تورطى نفسك فى حاجة انتى مش قدها اتاكد من نفسك الاول قبل ما تربط حياة شخص بيك

محتاج لحب دور فيه على اللى حواليك اكيد فى ناس بتسال عليك جرب تحكى لحد بلاش اصحابك

اهلك حتى
دور على الحب فى اخواتك فى مامتك فى باباك اكيد لو انت حتى بدات هما كمان هيبادولك نفس الشعور

اسال على الناس هيسالوا عليك

ومتقربش لعلاقة حب الا لو ............ .

كنت واثق ومتاكد من مشاعرك
__________________
منقول  

​


----------



## النهيسى (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الحب والاحتياج للحب......*

*شكرا

موضوع جميل ورائع

الرب معاكم​*


----------



## eriny roro (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الحب والاحتياج للحب......*

مرسى ليك كتير
نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الحب والاحتياج للحب......*



> محتاج لحب دور فيه على اللى حواليك اكيد فى ناس بتسال عليك جرب تحكى لحد بلاش اصحابك



 
فعلا احيانا الحب بيكون قريب جدا مننا 
بس للاسف بندور عليه فى مكان تانى 
موضوع جميل جدا يا ايرينى 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك

​


----------



## ارووجة (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الحب والاحتياج للحب......*

موضوع جميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*

+++++++++++++++++


----------



## eriny roro (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: الحب والاحتياج للحب......*

مرسى كوكو
مرسى ارووجة لمروركم الجميل
نورتوا الموضوع
ربنا معاكم​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*تم الدمج للتكرار ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*ما الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  ؟*

ما الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب ؟

سؤال وقفت امامه كثيرا جدا
ساعات كتير بشعر للاحتياج للحب وابحث عنه فى كل مكان اذهب اليه
ولكن ما الفرق بين الاحتياج للحب وبين الحب ؟


ياريت كلنا نشارك علشان الموضوع يستحق المشاركه
وعبر عن نفسك 

هو بصراحة الموضوع منقول بس انا لما قريته عجبني جدا

لان الفرق ما بين الاتنين في كتير مننا مش بيحس بيه او مش بيلاحظ ان فيه فرق من اصله

انا حاولت افكر ايه الفرق ما بينهم بس اللي حسيته بصراحة انهم مش ينفع يتفرق ما بينهم

لانهم عبارة عن خطوتين ورا بعض

يعني انا مش هحب الا لو حسيت قبلها اني محتاجة للحب

احتياجي للحب هو اللي بيخليني اني افكر اني ادور علي الشخص اللي يحسسني بالحب اللي انا مفتقداه واول ما الاقي الشخص ده اكيد هحبه

لكن مش ينفع افرق ما بينهم هو انا ممكن افرق بين الحب والاعجاب لانهم بيكونوا الشبه ما بينهم في المشاعر قريب شوية

ممكن يكون رأي صح وممكن يكون غلط

انتوا ايه رأيكم ؟​


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ما الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  ؟*

*اولا شكرا للموضوع والنقاش الجميل

الرب يبارك​*
الانسان كائن أجتماعى محتاج لأن يحب وان يشعر بحب الآخرين له


هذا الأحتياج يجعله يفكر فى الحب

لكن الحب الحقيقى الواعى ( من العقل ... قبل القلب )

فالقلب هوائى عشوائى

أما العقل هو الذى ميزنا به الرب​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ما الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  ؟*

ميرسي كتير لمرور حضرتك الجميل استاذي النهيسي

بس سامحني اختلف مع حضرتك في نقطة وممكن اكون غلطانة

اختلف في ترتيب حدوث الحب الحقيقي

طبعا من المهم جدا اني اختار الشخص اللي قدامي بعد تفكير طويل بعقلي

لكن القلب بيسبق العقل

يعني انا هشوف انسان هحس اني معجبة بيه او مشدودة ليه ودي خطوة القلب

وبعدها هبدأ افكر فيه بعقلي اذا كان هو شخص مناسب ولا لا 

وطبعا تفكير العقل لازم يكون مجرد من اي تدخل من مشاعري لان وقتها ممكن يكون قراري غلط

صعب جدا اني افكر في انسان بعقلي واشوف انه مناسب بعد كده افكر اني احبه

ممكن يكون فعلا انسان جميل جدا ومتكامل بس مش قادرة احبه

زي ما بيقولوا القلب وما يريد

ممكن يكون رأي صح او غلط​


----------



## mora22 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ما الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  ؟*

بالعكس يا مرمر انتى صح جدااااااااا الانسان بيحب بقلبه الاول وبعدين بيدخل العقل بتوازن ممكن نتحكم لكن مينفعش يدخل العقل الاول لان مش هنقدر ابدا نتحكم فى القلب ولا المشاعر


----------



## youhnna (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ما الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  ؟*

*طبعا مرمر الانسان يحب بقلبه اولا ثم يحكم عقله هل هذا الحب صحيح ويسير فى اتجاه سليم
لان القاطرة التى تقود الانسان هى العاطفه والمشاعر
فالمثل اللى بيقول (لاقينى ولا تغدينى )تعبير سليم جدا فى العلاقات الانسانيه
فمثلا من يقابلك بمودة وحب تميلى اليه اكثر ممن يقدم لك احتياج مادى بدون محبه
اما الفرق بين الاعجاب والحب من وجهه نظرى
ان الحب اعم واشمل
فمن الجايز تعجبى بشدة بصفة او اكثر فى انسان ما ولكن باقى صفاته قد تكرهيها بشدة
اما من تحبيه ستحبيه كليا
شكلا وموضوعا
موضوع جميل ربنا يبارك حياتك
*


----------



## marmora jesus (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: ما الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  ؟*



mora22 قال:


> بالعكس يا مرمر انتى صح جدااااااااا الانسان بيحب بقلبه الاول وبعدين بيدخل العقل بتوازن ممكن نتحكم لكن مينفعش يدخل العقل الاول لان مش هنقدر ابدا نتحكم فى القلب ولا المشاعر


 

بصي انا لو حبيت انسان بعقلي اكيد هحبه علشان حاجات معينة فيه ومعني كده اني لو لقيت شخص تاني فيه نفس الحاجات دي ويمكن احسن اني اسيبه علشان خاطر الانسان ده
لكن لو حبيت بقلبي هحب التركيبة اللي قدامي كلها بعيوبها ومميزاتها اللي استحالة انها تتكرر او يكون ليها مثيل تاني يعني استحالة اسيبه

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر

ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  ؟*



youhnna قال:


> *طبعا مرمر الانسان يحب بقلبه اولا ثم يحكم عقله هل هذا الحب صحيح ويسير فى اتجاه سليم*
> *لان القاطرة التى تقود الانسان هى العاطفه والمشاعر*
> *فالمثل اللى بيقول (لاقينى ولا تغدينى )تعبير سليم جدا فى العلاقات الانسانيه*
> *فمثلا من يقابلك بمودة وحب تميلى اليه اكثر ممن يقدم لك احتياج مادى بدون محبه*
> ...


 

كلامك منطقي وجميل يا يوحنا
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## semosemo (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  ؟*

*كلكوا قلتوا اللى كنت هقوله بس ليا تعليق بسيط الحب فى الزمن الذى نعيشه انقسم الى قسمين *
*القسم الاول :- كلام و بس نادر لما دلوقتى حد مشاعره حقيقية فعلا ومش بيضحك عليكى*
*القسم التانى :- بيبقى معاك كام حب للمادة مش للشخص وعشان كدة تزايدت فى الفترة الاخيرة معدلات الطلاق المسيحى لان مجرد اى تغير فى النقطة المالية تنقلب حياتهم بسهولة* 
_*ميرسى يا جميل ع الموضوع*_


----------



## blackguitar (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  ؟*

*ممممممممممممممممممممممم
فيه فرق كبير بين الحب والاحتياج للحب
زى الانسان اللى بيشترى قطعه اثاث واللى بيشترى جوهره
اللى بيشترى قطعه اثاث بيكون فيه مكان فاضى عنده محتاج يملاه ...........بأيه؟ مش مهم المهم يتملى
لو عجبته قطعه اثاث وعرف يشتريها...............كويس ولو معرفش هيدور على قطعه تانى
لكن اللى ييشترى جوهره فهو انسان بيدور على هذه الجوهره ولن يرضى بسواها ليدفع فيها عمره


الاحتياج الحب ينتج من الفراغ الداخلى للانسان والشعور بالوحده.............. فيبدأ يبحث عمن يملأ هذا الفراغ فحياته بشخص اخر............... هو محبش الشخص ده لكن احب الحاله اللى هو فيها بمعنى الاهتمام بالتفاصيل اليوميه والمكالمات كل يوم ورسايل وخلافه وهنا ده بيكون احتياج للحب ومع الاحترام اغلبنا بيقع في هذه التجربه ولو فكرنا شويه هنلاقى ان فيه نوع من الانا لاننا بنحتاج ان الشريك يعمل معانا زى ما بنعمل معاه فيوجد مقابل مطلوب ولو اختفى هذا الشخص وظهر شخص اخر لفعلنا وعشنا معه نفس ما كنا نعيشه مع الاخر لاننا لم نحب الشخص بل احببنا حاله الحب بسبب احتياجنا للحب

اما الحب فهو يأتى عندما لا نبحث عن لحب فهو كالقدر فنجد شخص لا نهتم بانفسنا كما نهتم به وللغرابه حتى لو كان هو لا يهتم بنا كما نهتم به فنحن لا نبالى بذلك.............. وان اختفى هذا الشخص فلن نجد الشخص اللذى يستطيع ان يأخذ مكانه بسهوله وقد لا نجده

الاحتياج للحب يجعلنا نتخذ من اشخاص وسيله لملىء فراغ ونحب الحاله وليس الشخص
والحب يجعلنا نتخذ من انفسنا وسيله لملىء فراغ من نحب ونعشق الشخص ولا نرضى بغيره
يا ترى من احب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ارجو ان اكون وضحت 
*


----------



## وليم تل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  ؟*

موضوع جميل وهام
مرمورة
فكل منا فى اشد الاحتياج للحب كما ان الله هو المحبة
نحتاجة فى حياتنا الاجتماعية والعملية وهذا هو الحب بين جميع البشر
اما الحب بين الذكر والانثى ان بدأ بأحتياج فهو غير مضمون العواقب وقد يكون غير صادق
لانة يأتى من حيث لا ندرى واسبابة كثيرة ومتعددة وبالتالى فمن يبحث عنة هو غافل حقا
وبالتالى مع دقات القلب واحساسنا بالحب فمن المنطق ان نكللة بأكليل مبارك هنا
يتدخل العقل ويدرس كل ملابسات هذا الحب وتوافقة من عدمة ويكون القرار النهائى للعقل
اما القلب فقرارة استشارى محض يساعد ولا يقرر
ودمتى بود


----------



## marmora jesus (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  ؟*



semosemo قال:


> *كلكوا قلتوا اللى كنت هقوله بس ليا تعليق بسيط الحب فى الزمن الذى نعيشه انقسم الى قسمين *
> *القسم الاول :- كلام و بس نادر لما دلوقتى حد مشاعره حقيقية فعلا ومش بيضحك عليكى*
> *القسم التانى :- بيبقى معاك كام حب للمادة مش للشخص وعشان كدة تزايدت فى الفترة الاخيرة معدلات الطلاق المسيحى لان مجرد اى تغير فى النقطة المالية تنقلب حياتهم بسهولة*
> _*ميرسى يا جميل ع الموضوع*_


 


بصي اقولك علي حاجة يا قمر ويمكن دي انا ماشية عليها
ولعلمك محدش بيتعلم بالساهل يعني انا مش اتعلمت كده بالساهل
اكيد اتجرحت واتعلمت
اي تجربة الانسان بيدخل فيها مش ليها اي لزوم
لاني مش اضمن ان هو ده نصيبي اللي ربنا قسمه ليا
يبقي ليا اوجع قلبي في تجربة يا هتكمل او لا
كده كده نصيبي هيجيلي لحد عندي
يبقي استناه احسن من وجع القلب
لان فعلا مفيش اصعب من جرح القلب
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  ؟*



blackguitar قال:


> *ممممممممممممممممممممممم*
> *فيه فرق كبير بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*
> *زى الانسان اللى بيشترى قطعه اثاث واللى بيشترى جوهره*
> *اللى بيشترى قطعه اثاث بيكون فيه مكان فاضى عنده محتاج يملاه ...........بأيه؟ مش مهم المهم يتملى*
> ...


 

ردك عجبني جدا
وكل كلامك صح
اوضحت ونص كمان
ههههههههههههه
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  ؟*



وليم تل قال:


> موضوع جميل وهام
> مرمورة
> فكل منا فى اشد الاحتياج للحب كما ان الله هو المحبة
> نحتاجة فى حياتنا الاجتماعية والعملية وهذا هو الحب بين جميع البشر
> ...


 

رأيك مش هقدر اعلق عليه بربع كلمة حتي
لانه سليم 100 %
ميرسي لمرور الجميل جدا
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  ؟*

الحب هو القوة المعاكسة  للشرور.

الحب هو  الذي يفرض الحلول لكل

 المشاكل  التي تعترض الانسان .

الحب هو  فكر ودماغ وضمير الانسان

بالحب نغدوو حرين .. فنانين

وممكن نكون مبدعين  ايضاً

اذن الحب هو الفردوس

  والنعيم على الأرض ..

 هو جنات على الارض..

 هو الاخلاق والميثالية .. 

هو  هو الوفاء والاخلاص...

اذا نحن كبشر بحاجة ماسة اليه

الشكر الك للموضوع  الرائع يا مرمورة

وكل سنة وانتِ طيبة...


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  ؟*

كنت منزل موضوع ليه نفس الغرض من حوالى سنه بالظبط 
بيجاوب على كل سؤال هنا 
الموضوع من هنا 
ميررررسى ليكى على موضوعك
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  ؟*

موضوع جميل جدا يا قمر

ومش عارفه اقول ايه عشان بجد كلكم كلامكم صح


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  ؟*

*فعلا تصبح مشكله كبيره لو احتياجنا للحب خلق بداخلنا وهم اننا نحب لانه فى هذه الحاله نعيش الوهم لنهايته وكأننا نخدع انفسنا فنتغاضى عن عيوب الطرف الاخر ولا نرى سوى ما نريد ان نراه وقد نستيقظ من الوهم بعد فوات الاوان
موضوع جميل خالص يا مرموره
ميرررسى يا قمرررر *


----------



## اسامه فاروق نجي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  ؟*

كلامكم اغلبه صح ولكن ببساطه  الحب هو العطاء وبلا حدود         اما الاحتياج الى الحب فهو الاحتياج الى الشعور بالذات                             توقيع   اسامه


----------



## marmora jesus (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ما الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  ؟*



كليمو قال:


> الحب هو القوة المعاكسة للشرور.
> 
> الحب هو الذي يفرض الحلول لكل
> 
> ...


 


محدش يقدر يعيش من غير حب
ويمكن ده بيكون السبب الرئيسي اللي بيخلينا دايما نحس اننا محتاجين للحب
وفي ناس كتير من شدة احتياجها للحب بتتوهم انها عايشة قصة حب
ودي مشكلة كبيرة جدا
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل كليمو
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## tena_tntn (2 يناير 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*

*موضوع جميل جدا 
شكرا*


----------



## النهيسى (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*

*

شكرا.

للموضوع  الرائع جدا .

الرب يبارككم

​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*



tena_tntn قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا *
> *شكرا*


 
ميرسى على مرووورك يا تينا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*



النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا.*​
> *للموضوع الرائع جدا .*​
> *الرب يبارككم*​


 
ميرسى على مرووورك يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  ؟*



kokoman قال:


> كنت منزل موضوع ليه نفس الغرض من حوالى سنه بالظبط
> 
> بيجاوب على كل سؤال هنا
> الموضوع من هنا
> ...


 

ميرسي لمرورك واضافتك يا كوكو
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  ؟*

موضوع مميز وجميل مرمورة 
انا من رأيى ان الاحتياج للحب ان الانسان يدور على حد يحبه ويفرغ فيه عاطفته وطاقاته 
ممكن يكون حد زى مامته وباباه او شخصية قريبة منه 
او ممكن يكون شخص هو اختاره ليكون حبيبه 
اما الحب الحقيقى فهو حب بلامقابل 
زى انى الاقى نفسى مشدودة لشخص مش عارفة ليه مع انه مكنش على بالى مثلا 
او حبى لماما وبابا والاشخاص حوالى

ميرسى لك ياقمر 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  ؟*



روزي86 قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا قمر
> 
> ومش عارفه اقول ايه عشان بجد كلكم كلامكم صح


 

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## عاشقه فلسطين (22 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  ؟*

الحب علاقة جميلة بين طرفين موجودين فعلا وبينهم حب وتفاهم ومودة لكن الاحتياج للحب دة احساس مش علاقة وممكن ينتهي بعلاقة في الخيال بس ودة ممكن تكون حالة مرضية ان الانسان يحب في خياله الشخصية اللي هو عاوزها ويتخيلها انها بتحبة زي ما هو بيتمني او ان الاحتياج للحب يدفع صاحبة انه يتوهم مشاعر مش موجوده بينه وبين حد يعرفه لكن مش شرط الحد ده يكون بيحبه فعلا ممكن يكون انسان قريب له او بيعطف عليه ويهتم لامرة فيترجم ده علي انه حب لكن بيكون وهم كبير ناتج عن احتاجة للمشاعر الجميلة وبيكون دايما شبة الحب من طرف واحد...يا رب كل قلب يلاقي حبيبه ومايتحرمش منه ابدا


----------



## عاشقه فلسطين (22 يناير 2010)

*رد: ما الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب  ؟*


----------



## كوك (22 يناير 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*

_*شكرا يا كوكو  *_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*الرب يبارك خدمتك*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*

ميرررسى على مروورك يا كوك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*

 كتير مننا بيغلط اوى وبيخلط الامور ببعضها ومش بيتاكد من مشاعره ويندفع لدخول فى تجربة وهو مش مدرك انى دى مسؤلية كبيرة اوى مش مجرد كلمتين حب وخلاص


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*

ميرررسى على مروورك يا بنت موسى الاسود
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mina_picasso (3 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*

*موضوع حلو جدااااااااا

بس انا عندي راي .....

ان الواحد مش بيضور علي الحب عشان مش لاقي الحب في البيت او .... الخ

دة احتياج و غريزة في الواحد انة يحب الجنس الاخر.

بس اهم حاجة الآختيار الصح وان الحب ميكونش اعمي 

لان اذا اختار الشخص الغلط يبقي واااااااااااااااااااااااااااة حسرتاااااااااااااااااااااااااة​*


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (3 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*

موضعك جميل اوى ربنا يباركك


----------



## عادل نسيم (3 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*

_*أخي الحبيب كوك مان
الموضوع جميل جداً وسردك له أجمل وأسمحلي أضيف ( متأكدش حبك الا بعد التأكد من شعور الآخر ) 
*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*



mina_picasso قال:


> *موضوع حلو جدااااااااا​*
> 
> *بس انا عندي راي .....*​
> *ان الواحد مش بيضور علي الحب عشان مش لاقي الحب في البيت او .... الخ*​
> ...


 
ده عامل من هذه العوامل 
ميرررررسى على مرورك يا مينا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*



منال بنت العدرا قال:


> موضعك جميل اوى ربنا يباركك


 
ميرررررسى على مرورك يا منال
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين الحب والاحتياج للحب*



عادل نسيم قال:


> _*أخي الحبيب كوك مان*_
> _*الموضوع جميل جداً وسردك له أجمل وأسمحلي أضيف ( متأكدش حبك الا بعد التأكد من شعور الآخر ) *_


 
ميرررررسى على مرورك يا عادل
وشكرا على اضافتك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

